# überlagern ?



## BlueEagel (15. Februar 2006)

moins.

habe in einem tutorial gelesen das ich die eine ebene überlagern soll nur habe ich diese option nicht im drop-down menü wo "normal" "spränkeln" "etc.." sind

wie soll ich kann ich das sonst einstellen oder liegt es an der version.

MFG BlueEagle


----------



## dezign (15. Februar 2006)

Hallo.
Ähm ... Ich glaube mit Überlagern ist lediglich gemeint, dass du eine neue Ebene erstellst und dort das 
Bildmaterial einfügst.


----------



## hotschen (15. Februar 2006)

"Überlagern" war glaub ich bei PS7 noch "Ineinanderkopieren".


----------



## BlueEagel (15. Februar 2006)

ich hoffe ich darf das verlinken

Klick

Da der letzte punkt


----------



## McAce (16. Februar 2006)

hotsche hat dir doch schon die Antwort gegeben. Bei neueren Versionen kannes schon mal passieren das die Namen geändert werden.

Welche PS Version hast du denn?

McAce


----------

